# Please help identify these hubcaps/dress rims



## James Nissan (3 mo ago)

Could someone please help me identify what car these hubcaps are off? I think there off a S13 or 180sx but I can’t find any proof to support my claim?


----------



## 1.8TTony (5 mo ago)

Living in USA, I've never seen a wheel like this. However, I think that wheel looks extremely similar to the design of what came on certain Nissan cars sold in North America. These Nissans we're called "Pulsar" in USA........ Pulsar may be called a something else in EU.


----------

